# Still Missing



## 911 (Jul 11, 2018)

Twenty-nine years ago, I aided in investigating a missing hospital worker in Montgomery County. Today, she is still missing and although we have our suspicions, we can prove nothing.

We believe that she was grabbed as she waited for the bus by someone she probably knew. The young lady, 23, was somewhat mentally challenged, so she probably would have been very trusting.

Even today, this case really bothers me and sometimes keeps me awake at nights. I have gone back to those people that knew her and interviewed them a number of times, hoping that maybe one of that would make a Freudian slip. 

I fear the worse, but will not stop looking on my own time now that I am retired and is allowed until she is found; dead or alive. I have nothing but time.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2018)

You're very kind and caring for continuing the search on your own 911, I hope you can find some answers to what happened to this poor young woman.  Best of luck to you, please post if you get any valuable leads or discoveries.  It would be great is she was still alive and doing okay...but I doubt that is likely.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2018)

You're quite a guy, 911!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2018)

911 said:


> Twenty years ago, I aided in investigating a missing hospital worker in Montgomery County. Today, she is still missing and although we have our suspicions, we can prove nothing.
> 
> We believe that she was grabbed as she waited for the bus by someone she probably knew. The young lady, 23, was somewhat mentally challenged, so she probably would have been very trusting.
> 
> ...


911, not only are you the gold star re police officers, you are a wonderful human being. We are blessed to have you on sf. I wish you the best on your search for that poor woman.


----------



## JFBev (Jul 11, 2018)

You are the best 911, and the rest of us can sleep better at night knowing people like you are there.

Q (at the risk of sounding obvious, sorry...):  is there anyone you can trust to give all your information to look at? New eyes, as it were.


----------



## 911 (Jul 11, 2018)

JFBev said:


> You are the best 911, and the rest of us can sleep better at night knowing people like you are there.
> 
> Q (at the risk of sounding obvious, sorry...):  is there anyone you can trust to give all your information to look at? New eyes, as it were.



The case is still open, but has been placed in the cold case files. All of my notes and interviews are included in the files. We feel that she has met her fate, but I never gave up hope that if I couldn’t find her that I could find someone who knows more than what has been told. Anyone that has met their fate at the hands of another deserve justice.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2018)

911,
Reminds me of the Jodi Huisentruit case - Iowa newswoman disappeared in 1995, evidence of a struggle in her apartment parking lot, never found or heard from. I'm sure you know about that case...every so often it's mentioned on Forensic Files or similar program.

Must be terrible for families in such cases...not knowing.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> 911, not only are you the gold star re police officers, you are a wonderful human being. We are blessed to have you on sf. I wish you the best on your search for that poor woman.


 Yes we are blessed to have you here.  Good luck on the search!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi 911,I agree with what everybody else has said about you. I hope in your search you'll find any new clues which you can share with us Sue


----------



## 911 (Jul 12, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> 911,
> Reminds me of the Jodi Huisentruit case - Iowa newswoman disappeared in 1995, evidence of a struggle in her apartment parking lot, never found or heard from. I'm sure you know about that case...every so often it's mentioned on Forensic Files or similar program.
> 
> Must be terrible for families in such cases...not knowing.



Yes, this case is still used as a teaching case when studying finding and/or investigating missing persons. When I studied missing persons at the FBI Academy in Virginia, this case was micro analyzed from A-Z. Jody’s case remains open and is still being investigated as any new information is received. The law enforcement and FBI do not have any suspects or persons of interest. In many of these missing person cases, we just need someone to come forward and tell law enforcement what’s what. 

When dealing with the families of a missing person, you deal with several different personalities because each person has a different emotion going on. Some may be worried, some may be afraid, some may be upset emotionally or want to physically do harm to someone and so on. 

I always found it best best to be positive, but make no promises. What brought this case to mind was that I was in New York City over the weekend and on my way back on Monday, I asked my wife if we could take a little side trip. She knew right away that I was going to go to Montgomery and just check things out. It has been a long time, but you have hope that maybe someone that is still alive has knowledge of the case or may have heard something from someone else. It’s always worth a chance. 

As I was walking around the bus stop where we think she was taken from, there was a man about 50 or so years old who I asked if he was a long time resident of the area. He said he was, so I asked him if he was aware or the case and he said that he remembered it, so I asked him what he thought may have happened. It’s sometimes funny the answers that you get to that kind of question. OTOH, sometimes you get very interesting answers, as well.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2018)

911 said:


> Twenty-nine years ago, I aided in investigating a missing hospital worker in Montgomery County. Today, she is still missing and although we have our suspicions, we can prove nothing./QUOTE]
> 
> There are hundreds of thousands of unsolved murders in the US, over the past half century....and the rate of solving these homicides is declining.  http://www.decodedc.com/how-many-unsolved-murders-are-there-in-the-u-s/
> 
> ...


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 12, 2018)

We have a case here where a young woman was abducted from a store and murdered in 1984. New DNA evidence has surfaced. She was found but her killer never was, the crime lab lost the bullet that was removed from her head. Her mother has dementia and her dad has passed away. They always suspected her ex boyfriend but could never place him at the scene. There was no camera footage. The detective never gave up.

The search never ends...


----------



## JFBev (Jul 12, 2018)

911 said:


> The case is still open, but has been placed in the cold case files. All of my notes and interviews are included in the files. We feel that she has met her fate, but I never gave up hope that if I couldn’t find her that I could find someone who knows more than what has been told. Anyone that has met their fate at the hands of another deserve justice.



Yes!  Here's hoping you're successful!


----------



## 911 (Jul 13, 2018)

Agreed, there are 1000’s of missing people and many more occur each day. Some are runaways and some go unwilling. All or most may never be found, but many policemen and women have that one case that may continue to haunt them. Sometimes, we just feel in our bones that there has to be an answer to solve that particular case. 

I like Warrigal’s signature line. Nothing could be further from the truth. I tell all women living in their domicile without a man to keep a light on at night over each entry door. It’s also a good idea to make sure that all doors and windows are locked before going to bed and if affordable, to have a security company monitor for illegal entry. 

I know now that some women should fear the man that they are living with. As we in law enforcement always say, “Most murders are committed by someone that is known by the victim.” If a women is fearful of the man in their home, they should seek protection from their local police and court and also go to the nearest safe house.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2018)

5 words:

Farrah Fawcett - *The Burning Bed

*:clap:   :yes:


----------



## rgp (Jul 13, 2018)

I have read / heard that there are literally 100's of people that for what ever reason?....Just walk away from their life every year. Was this maybe one of those? Or were there signs of a crime?

Of course a person has every right to do that....but I imagine it drives family / loved ones absolutely crazy , the never knowing.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2018)

I would (and have) cautioned young women that if they're alone and someone pulls up and asks directions, etc. do not get close - in fact it's okay to just keep walking.  Let them get directions from someone else.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 14, 2018)

911 said:


> I know now that some women should fear the man that they are living with. As we in law enforcement always say, *“Most murders are committed by someone that is known by the victim.”*   If a women is fearful of the man in their home, they should seek protection from their local police and court and also go to the nearest safe house.




I watch the  ID/Discovery [true crime] channel and many times police being interviewed say the same thing.

My ex-husband was abusive, especially when he drank alcohol.  A few times I thought he was going to kill me. One night he left our house and hours later a stranger [a nurse at a local hospital]  called me [apparently he had given her our phone number and asked her to call me.]  She was walking to her car and he accosted her drunk and talking crazy.  I could tell she was scared and almost in tears.  I told her he is dangerous, to get  away from him and call the police. Then I called my mother and she said to take my own advice and come home.  So I quickly gathered some things and threw them in my car to leave before he returned home.  He arrived just as I was leaving.  I believe if I had not left that night, I would be dead.  Many years after my divorce,  I heard he had kidnapped his girlfriend.  I don't know exactly what he did to her.  But he wound up in a mental hospital for the criminally insane.


----------



## 911 (Jul 15, 2018)

The lady missing was seen standing at the bus stop by a co-worker who had left the shift at the same time, but was going in the opposite direction. This woman just like vanished. Back then, not too many business or other commercial buildings had cameras outside. In fact, most didn't even had cameras on the inside. 

I have to go near where she went missing again in a few weeks, so I will go back there and walk around and maybe have the opportunity to speak with a few people. I can almost guarantee anyone that someone knows something. It just has to be at the right time and place to get them to talk.


----------



## 911 (Jul 15, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I watch the  ID/Discovery [true crime] channel and many times police being interviewed say the same thing.
> 
> My ex-husband was abusive, especially when he drank alcohol.  A few times I thought he was going to kill me. One night he left our house and hours later a stranger [a nurse at a local hospital]  called me [apparently he had given her our phone number and asked her to call me.]  She was walking to her car and he accosted her drunk and talking crazy.  I could tell she was scared and almost in tears.  I told her he is dangerous, to get  away from him and call the police. Then I called my mother and she said to take my own advice and come home.  So I quickly gathered some things and threw them in my car to leave before he returned home.  He arrived just as I was leaving.  I believe if I had not left that night, I would be dead.  Many years after my divorce,  I heard he had kidnapped his girlfriend.  I don't know exactly what he did to her.  But he wound up in a mental hospital for the criminally insane.



You're one of the lucky ones. The most dangerous time for a woman when she is separating from her husband or SO is when she is actually leaving. It infuriates a lot of men to see their woman walk out on them. Many men claim women as property and to see their property leave makes it a very personal issue to many men. We have always suggested to woman who want to leave to never threaten to do it, but just do it. Leave a note, if they must, but no forwarding address. Most importantly, take the little ones with them.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2018)

911 said:


> The lady missing was seen standing at the bus stop by a co-worker who had left the shift at the same time, but was going in the opposite direction. This woman just like vanished. Back then, not too many business or other commercial buildings had cameras outside. In fact, most didn't even had cameras on the inside.
> 
> I have to go near where she went missing again in a few weeks, so I will go back there and walk around and maybe have the opportunity to speak with a few people. I can almost guarantee anyone that someone knows something. It just has to be at the right time and place to get them to talk.



Sometimes a person may know some useful information and not realize it. Maybe saw the person talking to someone several times, maybe the victim was having trouble with a neighbor, maybe they felt they were being followed but hadn't reported to police - especially back before stalking became a crime.

Unfortunately, the person who knew or saw something may no longer remember, or they might have moved or passed away.


----------



## 911 (Nov 16, 2019)

*UPDATE*: For anyone that may remember this case that I have been chasing. Yesterday, I received a phone call from a Trooper in Montgomery County telling me that he was going through cold cases to work on in his spare time and he asked me if I would mind if he also picked up on it. With his being in Montgomery County, I thought, “Oh, Yeah!” I told him to go ahead. He told me that I did a great job leaving all the reports and my notes in the file, but also in chronological order, so he could read it just as if it just happened, which is why he chose to pick up on this case.

I agreed to meet with him on Monday in the Barracks to review the case. This is a psychological move that we do. Sometimes when we (anyone) tells a story, we sometimes will remember a detail that we omitted previously. It’s a 2-hour drive, but it may payoff, even if he just gets some additional information.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2019)

911 said:


> *UPDATE*: For anyone that may remember this case that I have been chasing. Yesterday, I received a phone call from a Trooper in Montgomery County telling me that he was going through cold cases to work on in his spare time and he asked me if I would mind if he also picked up on it. With his being in Montgomery County, I thought, “Oh, Yeah!” I told him to go ahead. He told me that I did a great job leaving all the reports and my notes in the file, but also in chronological order, so he could read it just as if it just happened, which is why he chose to pick up on this case.
> 
> I agreed to meet with him on Monday in the Barracks to review the case. This is a psychological move that we do. Sometimes when we (anyone) tells a story, we sometimes will remember a detail that we omitted previously. It’s a 2-hour drive, but it may payoff, even if he just gets some additional information.




*Oh I hope he is able to find something that could lead to finding out what happened. I don't know how her family has been able to deal with all that happened and all the years that have passed. Years ago my 85yr old grandfather went missing. We went on search parties almost every night when someone mentioned they saw an elderly man that looked like him. The Police were wonderful to the family. Sadly a month to the day he went missing they found his body. A young boy ran through a field on his way home from school and tripped over my Grandfather's body. I pray they can find some evidence about what happened to the girl.*


----------



## 911 (Sep 10, 2020)

*UPDATE: *Back on the case. On Tuesday evening as I was just ready to go to bed, the phone rang. It was the Trooper in Montgomery County telling me that he received some information from the County's Coroner, who took over the job just a few years ago. There are two unidentified graves that the County buried at their expense due to no one claiming the bodies. These are just since the newest Coroner took over. 

I am now in the process of seeking a warrant to test their DNA, if possible and check it against the brother of this missing lady. This is going to be a slow process because I am acting as my own attorney. If I paid an attorney, he may be able to fast track it, but I really didn't want to go that route at the moment. The judge has some options with this. He may sign it and move on or he may want to have a hearing. Because I am no longer in law enforcement and am not a relative of any type, this may go on for awhile, but we'll see. 

I spent  yesterday in Norristown, which is the County seat for Montgomery County speaking with the Coroner and trying to see the judge, but I was told by his clerk that he will be in court all day. One other thing that the Coroner also told me was that he has the cremated remains of 4 other unidentified people, but before they were cremated, he took tissue samples for comparison DNA testing, however, each one will need a warrant before he will proceed. I didn't feel the day was wasted because I feel hopeful that "maybe" something good may come from these endeavors. 

I thought I would update anyone that may have remembered this thread from a few years back.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 10, 2020)

How many people disappear each year?
Of the *900,000* people reported missing each year in the U.S., 50,000 are over the age of 18. Half of missing adults are white, 30% are African American, and 20% are Latino. [2] Half of the *800,000* missing-juvenile cases reported each year are runaways.
Note this is every year.


----------



## 911 (Sep 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How many people disappear each year?
> Of the *900,000* people reported missing each year in the U.S., 50,000 are over the age of 18. Half of missing adults are white, 30% are African American, and 20% are Latino. [2] Half of the *800,000* missing-juvenile cases reported each year are runaways.
> Note this is every year.


A lot of ‘missing’ people have gone missing voluntarily. Some people just walk away from their life for a variety of reasons. Most people have thought about it at one time or another. Maybe not seriously, but just “what if.”

That’s not the case here. She was seen waiting for the bus. I have 3 eyewitnesses that would testify to that. Someone grabbed her. There was nothing or no one in her life that have reason to do this.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 10, 2020)

I have seen a few dead file cases solved as time goes on. Death sometimes brings out the truth. People who were afraid to come out will do so when a suspect dies.

But when I read this I say to myself. Men are terrible. It's about sex and they are predators. If I had a daughter I would have a very frank talk with her and it would be early.

In our city now you can request being let off the bus anywhere you like other than a bus stop. This is at night.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2020)

I am reading a book now about a young boy aged 8 who goes missing in the woods near his home.  His mom wasn't far behind him.  This was in the UK, but the boy's aunt who had an online magazine, began digging everywhere for clues on where to look, how to deal with all the attention, etc.  She was delighted to find that the U.S. had refined its methods with results much faster than Britain.  This is a painful situation for all involveand the lead investigator was profoundly  touched by this case, even a year after it's ending, he was still in therapy.  I am in the process of reading it, so I haven't a clue as to its outcome, but 911, I can well understand why you are still on this case.  Good luck to you.  I do hope you get closure soon.


----------



## 911 (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes, 


Lewkat said:


> I am reading a book now about a young boy aged 8 who goes missing in the woods near his home.  His mom wasn't far behind him.  This was in the UK, but the boy's aunt who had an online magazine, began digging everywhere for clues on where to look, how to deal with all the attention, etc.  She was delighted to find that the U.S. had refined its methods with results much faster than Britain.  This is a painful situation for all involveand the lead investigator was profoundly  touched by this case, even a year after it's ending, he was still in therapy.  I am in the process of reading it, so I haven't a clue as to its outcome, but 911, I can well understand why you are still on this case.  Good luck to you.  I do hope you get closure soon.


YES, it would be nice to know what happened.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2020)

You'll are probably aware of the* 'picking' group of slime balls* that prey on females and children at bus stations, subways,
any place they can find a child or female alone, especially run aways of people in difficult that makes it inpossible to return home-if they had a home..  
The females are potential prostitution for the pimps, and some of the children-there also 'picking stations' for predators
with a more sinister intent.
Your going to find these people at the sites that provide meals for the homeless-seeking victims.


The Salvation Army, the Missions that provide overnight beds are also *'Picking Places,"*
There are no searches for the homeless, the runways, no one knows their missing.
Our society is filled with predators and there are many '*Killing Fields.'*


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 10, 2020)

Being in Houston there is the element of Mexicans coming here and stealing young people for reasons I won't go in to.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

911 said:


> Twenty-nine years ago, I aided in investigating a missing hospital worker in Montgomery County. Today, she is still missing and although we have our suspicions, we can prove nothing.
> 
> We believe that she was grabbed as she waited for the bus by someone she probably knew. The young lady, 23, was somewhat mentally challenged, so she probably would have been very trusting.
> 
> ...


I hope you somehow find the answers.  The family deserves to know what happened to her.  
As you probably know, cold cases often are solved decades later.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Being in Houston there is the element of Mexicans coming here and stealing young people for reasons I won't go in to.



More likely old white guys a la Jeffrey Epstein, et al.  There is a large Mexican population (both permanent and transient) here where I live and they are no more likely to be involved in this kind of crime than than any other group.


----------



## old medic (Sep 12, 2020)

I can relate to past work haunting a person...


----------



## 911 (Sep 12, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> More likely old white guys a la Jeffrey Epstein, et al.  There is a large Mexican population (both permanent and transient) here where I live and they are no more likely to be involved in this kind of crime than than any other group.


Human trafficking is big business.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

911 said:


> You're one of the lucky ones. The most dangerous time for a woman when she is separating from her husband or SO is when she is actually leaving. It infuriates a lot of men to see their woman walk out on them. Many men claim women as property and to see their property leave makes it a very personal issue to many men. We have always suggested to woman who want to leave to never threaten to do it, but just do it. Leave a note, if they must, but no forwarding address. Most importantly, take the little ones with them.


Yes, you're absolutely right. I spent a few weeks living in a hostel for abused women.  So many men seem to think they have a right to treat a woman any way they please, and she just has to put up with it. Some of their stories were horrendous. My husband still doesn't think he was doing anything wrong, and still sees himself as the victim because I left him.
The worse thing about it, is that there are so many violent men around.


----------



## 911 (Sep 13, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right. I spent a few weeks living in a hostel for abused women.  So many men seem to think they have a right to treat a woman any way they please, and she just has to put up with it. Some of their stories were horrendous. My husband still doesn't think he was doing anything wrong, and still sees himself as the victim because I left him.
> The worse thing about it, is that there are so many violent men around.


I have always told any woman that I interacted with because of a domestic situation that they should consider leaving. Too many women get hit by their SO, call the police and then refuse to sign a complaint. I remind women that if a man hits a woman, it’s easier the second time. I offer to take them to a women’s domestic abuse center, but most won’t leave. I also ask the husband to leave for the night. If the woman has been beaten badly, we don’t need her to sign the complaint, we can sign it for the state.

When I was working at the Erie barracks, we did a one-day women’s self defense clinic. As part of the clinic, we also had a psychologist talk to the women and gave them some very good ideas on how to handle their SO during an abusive situation. Nothing physical, just things that the woman can say and do to appease him and maybe quell the situation.

One of our female state troopers did most of the instructing. She taught the women the 3 vital places to hit a man that may allow them enough time to get away. BTW, we had a very good showing with about 600 women attending.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2020)

911 said:


> I remind women that if a man hits a woman, it’s easier the second time


As Oprah said, "If he hits you once, he will hit you again. Get out."
One of her guests was a woman who had been beaten several times. Then the guy set her on fire... amazingly she survived.


----------

